# Cinema 4D Dateien in Deep Exploration einlesen



## Psycho_Dad (27. Mai 2009)

Halli hallo.
Ich versuche derzeit vergebens C4D Dateien in Deep Exploration einzulesen. Das Dateiformat wird definitiv von DeepEx unterstützt, aber dennoch bekomme ich stets die Meldung, daß der Import nicht möglich ist. Einen Grund bekomme ich nicht genannt. Ich habe komlexere, größere und kleine, simple C4D Dateien ausprobiert, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem transfer zwischen diesen beiden Programmen?

Gruß
Psycho_Dad


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2009)

Hi,
es könnte daran liegen das Deep Exploration MAX nur unterstützt wenn du diese Programm auch installiert hast.
Ansonsten kann Cinema doch auch den .3ds Export, mein ich zumindest.

Gruß


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

DE unterstützt Cinema 4D Dateien nur bis zur Version 5.
Die Daten können aber über andere polygonale Formate ausgetauscht werden.

Gruß,
DeepEx


----------



## Ricpat (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 

nur zur Info, seit der Version 6.0.2.6082 vom 30. November 2009 unterstützt Deep Exploration den Im- und Export von Cinema 4D r 11.5 – hierzu die Presemitteilung:
http://righthemisphere.com/support/kb/index.php?action=article&id=1495&relid=86

Viele Grüße
Ricpat


----------



## emorrhoi (6. Juli 2011)

Schon lange her...

DE 6.0 kann c4d Dateien problemlos importieren und exportieren. Animation wird auch übertragen in c4d Dateien, Bones nur mit FBX 2010.2


----------

